# Betrug via Boku + Holyo



## Polarbär64 (26 Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe da mal einen hübschen Fall und würde gerne eure Meinung zu dem Thema hören.

Das ganz fing damit an das meine Frau via Facebook Messager vermeidlich mit ihrer Arbeitskollegin geschrieben hat. Im Lauf dieses Chat hat meine Frau ihre Handynummer herausgegeben. Jetzt fängt der Betrug an. Meine Frau bekommt eine SMS von Buko mit der Mitteilung sie soll keine Tan an Fremde weiter leiten. Kurz darauf bedankt sich Holyo für eine Zahlung anschließend kommt eine SMS von Boku mit einer Pin nicht mit einer Tan. Gleichzeitig meldet sich ihr Chat Partner und möchte diese Nummer haben. Ich weiß in so einem Fall sollte man eigentlich hellhörig werden nur meine Frau hat hier leider nicht geschaltet und hat nach einiger Überzeugungsarbeit ihres Chat Partners diese vierstellige Pin herausgegeben. Klar habe ich meiner Frau später gesagt das sie da eine ganz großen Fehler gemacht hat. Wir haben natürlich ihre Kollegin zur Rede gestellt es ergab sich dabei, das ihr Facebook Konto gehackt bzw. Kopiert wurde,

Wie seht ihr das? Ein Anbieter bietet eine Online-Bezahldienst an, bei der man eine Handynummer angeben kann und an diese wird nun eine SMS mit den oben genannten Daten geschickt, welche Verpflichtung gehe ich in diesem Fall als Inhaber dieser Rufnummer gegenüber dem Anbieter ein. Ich denke mal gar keine, daraus dürfte dann folgen, das selbst wenn meine Frau diese PIN weiter geben würde keine Zahlungspflicht gegenüber diese Bezahldienst besteht. Das Risiko geht hier der Online-Bezahldienst ein und das kann er meiner Meinung nach nicht mal eben auf den Inhaber der Rufnummer abwälzen.

Das ganze wurde von ihren Handyprovider als Drittanbieterposition in Rechnung gestellt deshalb habe ich das ganze auch in dieser Gruppe gepostet.

Zur Zeit schlage ich mich also mit drei Firmen rum die den Schwarzen Peter jeweils weiter reichen.


----------



## BenTigger (26 Oktober 2016)

Polarbär64 schrieb:


> Meine Frau bekommt eine SMS von Buko mit der Mitteilung sie soll keine Tan an Fremde weiter leiten.
> anschließend kommt eine SMS von Boku mit einer Pin
> hat nach einiger Überzeugungsarbeit ihres Chat Partners diese vierstellige Pin herausgegeben.
> 
> das selbst wenn meine Frau diese PIN weiter geben würde keine Zahlungspflicht gegenüber diese Bezahldienst besteht. Das Risiko geht hier der Online-Bezahldienst ein und das kann er meiner Meinung nach nicht mal eben auf den Inhaber der Rufnummer abwälzen.



Tja, eindeutig bist du der Dumme, der auf den Kosten sitzen bleibt.
Trotz Warnung die Pin weiter gegeben?? Selbst Schuld.

Wenn du mit der EC Karte einkaufst, kannst du ja auch nicht sagen, der Kontoinhaber bin zwar ich, aber ich sehe nicht ein, dass die mir Geld vom Konto abziehen.

Ebenso mit Boku.
Du gehst im Internet einkaufen, Deine EC Karte heisst Boku, die Kartennummer ist deine Telefonnummer.
Dann sendet Boku dir eine PIN/TAN (ist quasi das selbe) und du gibst die beim Onlinehändler ein und der sendet dir die Ware und bekommt von Boku das Geld, die das dann auf deine Telefonrechnung setzen.

Das ist das selbe, als wenn du die EC-Karte mit der Pin an Fremde weitergibst. 
Dann darfst du auch die Rechnungen bezahlen, ohne dass deine Bank sagt, sorry aber da du die Karte nicht genutzt hast, nehmen wir das Geld nicht von deinem Konto runter....


----------



## Polarbär64 (27 Oktober 2016)

@BenTiger
I

Danke für deine Einschätzung trotzdem sehe ich da ein generelles Problem und das Beispiel mit der EC Karte passt in meinen Augen nicht so ganz.

Es meldet sich ein Fremder bei eine bezahltest Dienst mit meiner Handynummer an, die kann er überall her bekommen haben. Nur wird dem Handybenutzer ohne sein zu tun eine Pin geschickt mit der netten Aufforderung diese unter keinen umständen weiter zu geben. So wie ich das sehe besteht bis jetzt noch kein Vertrag mit dem Handybesitzer sondern bestenfalls mit demjenigen der sich bei diesem Dienst angemeldet hat. Da Frage ich mich schon wie sich daraus eine Zahlungspflicht des Handybesitzers ergibt.

Bei einer EC-Karte habe ich ganz klar einen Vertrag mit der ausstellenden Bank und darin verpflichte ich mich auch die PIN keinen anderen zu geben.

In Fall des Bezahldienst würde ich bei einer EC-Karte ehre folgendes Szenario sehen, eine Bank schickt mir unaufgefordert eine EC-Karte und anschließend eine Pin weil ein Betrüger diese mit meinen Daten angefordert hat. Nun wird die EC-Karte angefangen und die PIN auf irgend eine Art von mir durch den Betrüger der die Karte abgefangen hat erschlichen. Nun kommt die ausstellende Bank zu mir und möchte Geld habe. Da wird sich auch nur eine Zahlungspflicht ergebe wenn die Bank nachvollziehbar nachweisen kann das ich Vertragspartner bin. Ich lasse jetzt bewusst mal unbeachtet das es Probleme bei der Beweisbarkeit gibt und dass bei so etwas im Zweifel ein Ermittlungsverfahren wegen Betrugs erst einmal gegen mich eröffnet würde.

Um Missverständnissen vor zu beugen weder meine Frau noch ich sind Kunde von Buko oder Holyo,wäre dies der Fall würde ich deinen Ausführungen sofort folgen und sagen selber Schuld. Hier geht es halt darum das über die Handyrechnung der Betrag um den es hier, er ist zum Glück sehr überschaubar, abgerechnet werden soll. Ich habe die Forderung bereits beim Provider meiner Frau als strittig angegeben. Ich hoffe mal ihr Provider macht das was ein Inkassodienstleister hier eigentlich machen muss, er treibt diesen Betrag nicht ein sondern gibt alle Relevanten Daten an seinen Vertragspartner weiter und sagt ihm das die Forderung strittig ist. Der Vertragspartner kann dann ja gerne mit mir vor Gericht ziehen. Ich denke halt der Bezahldienst Betreiber kann sein Risiko nicht einfach durchreichen. Eine Handynummer ist sehr leicht zu bekommen bei den Persönlichen Daten des Nummerinhabers kann das schon etwas schwieriger sein.

Ich werde hier auf alle Fälle schreiben wie das ganze weiter geht.
Es geht mir hier auch nicht um einen Rechtsrat in meinem speziellen Fall sondern eher um eine generelle Einschätzung

P.S.
Ich bin nicht der Meinung das die genannten Firmen etwas verwerfliches machen, sie sind in meinen Augen auch Opfer.


----------



## BenTigger (27 Oktober 2016)

Aber Du hast die Pin weiter gegeben, trotz Warnung.... Damit hast du erstmal einen Vertrag mit dem Chatpartner geschlossen. 
Das Geld ist erst mal von deinem Konto runter...
Daher ist er erstmal dein Ansprechpartner, um das Geld zurück zu bekommen.
Du musst nun sehen, dass du das wieder bekommst.
Wenn du Glück hast, steht das Gericht hinter dir und hat deine Ansicht des Vertragsabschlusses.
Aber auf hoher See und vor Gericht ist man in Gottes Hand.

Dies ist aber nur eine grobe Einschätzung der Lage, da die Feinheiten hier ja nicht bekannt sind.
Es sollte dir auch nur klar machen, das es für dich nicht einfach wird.
Vor allem würde ich, je nach Höhe des Geldverlustes, nichts ohne Anwalt an die anderen Beteiligten von mir geben.
Allein die Aussage, "Hab die Warnung gelesen, mich aber trotzdem überreden lassen, die Pin rauszugeben" kann schon als grob Fahrlässig gewertet werden und somit gegen dich verwandt werden.


----------



## Polarbär64 (27 Oktober 2016)

Du hast Recht , die Sache wird nicht einfach. 
Ich habe meiner Frau auch sofort gesagt, das sie da eine große Dummheit gemacht hat. Ja es war wirklich meine Frau und nicht ich.
Für einen Anwalt war der Betrag um den es hier geht viel zu niedrig, im Zweifel läuft das bei mit unter Lehrgeld.
Mal sehen was der Provider meint, den eines gilt schon eine strittige Forderung darf er nicht einziehen.

So etwas passiert jetzt nicht mehr, es wurde eine Drittanbieterrsperre geschaltet, ich weiß selber nicht warum wird das nicht direkt gemacht haben.
Es ist in meinen Augen allerdings ein Unding das ich die Drittanbieterrsperre schalten lassen muss, so etwas sollte genau anders herum laufen die Drittanbietersperre sollte nur auf Antrag abgeschaltet werden.

Ich werde auf alle Fälle berichten wie das ganze weiter geht.


----------



## BenTigger (27 Oktober 2016)

Polarbär64 schrieb:


> So etwas passiert jetzt nicht mehr, es wurde eine Drittanbieterrsperre geschaltet


Perfekt, wollte ich auch noch anraten, habs aber irgendwie dann vergessen.


> Es ist in meinen Augen allerdings ein Unding das ich die Drittanbieterrsperre schalten lassen muss, so etwas sollte genau anders herum laufen die Drittanbietersperre sollte nur auf Antrag abgeschaltet werden.


Wir sehen das eher noch härter. Das sollte ganz abgeschafft werden. Bisher sind keine wirklichen Nutzwerte bekannt, die für eine Drittanbieterabrechnung sprechen. Momentan wird das nur als Taschendiebstahlgriff ins Portemonaie genutzt. Meist Abofallen.


> Mal sehen was der Provider meint, den eines gilt schon eine strittige Forderung darf er nicht einziehen.



Tja, genau da wird das Problem auftauchen. Er wird deinen Widerspruch nicht akzeptieren und bei Nichtzahlung dann die Tel.Nr. sperren usw.



> Ich werde auf alle Fälle berichten wie das ganze weiter geht.


Ja gerne... Drück dir die daumen, dass du unbeschadet rauskommst.


----------



## Yella (14 Dezember 2016)

hallo, mir ist das gleiche passiert. Wie ist der Stand der Dinge? Gehen Sie zur Polizei?


----------



## Reducal (14 Dezember 2016)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Bisher sind keine wirklichen Nutzwerte bekannt, die für eine Drittanbieterabrechnung sprechen.



Der Vollständigkeit wegen: 





			
				BOKU schrieb:
			
		

> Dank der Größe von Boku sind Millionen in Forschung und Entwicklung geflossen, dutzende Patente angemeldet und bahnbrechende Pilotprojekte auf der ganzen Welt initiiert worden. Boku denkt vorausschauend und arbeitet bereits an neuen Anwendungen für die Zahlung per Mobilfunkabrechnung – da geht es beispielsweise um Prepaid-Gutscheine, Ticketing, Glücksspiel, Anwendung bei Speisen und Getränken sowie physischen E-Commerce.  Bokus unbeirrtes Engagement dafür, die Zahlung per Mobilfunkabrechnung für alles und bei allen beliebt zu machen, bedeutet für Mobilfunkbetreiber, die mit Boku zusammenarbeiten, dass sie sich über einen Partner freuen können, der sich für kontinuierliches Wachstum in den kommenden Jahren in ihrem Unternehmen und in dieser Branche einsetzt.



Und so funktionierts: http://www.boku.com/de/


----------



## Bitterlich (18 Januar 2017)

Hallo!
Ich habe bis jetzt nur die erste SMS mit der Warnung bekommen und mir dann gedacht, dass da was nicht stimmt. Kann mir dann auch schon etwas passieren? Oder geht der Abbuchungsvorgang nur mit der TAN? LG


----------



## Hippo (18 Januar 2017)

Wenn die TAN nicht weitergegeben wird kann normalerweise nichts passieren


----------



## Schwieli (18 Januar 2017)

Ich habe die TAN weitergegeben. War total gutgläubig, da es von einer Freundin kam. Allerdings wurde dann noch ein Code verlangt, da wurde ich stutzig und habe nichts mehr gemacht. Wird mir der Betrag einmalig abgezogen? Das kann ich verkraften. Oder geht man einen Dauerhaften Vertrag ein? Dann müsste man ja kündigen, wenn man dann weiß wo und was. Vielen Dank schon einmal!


----------



## Regendrop (2 Februar 2017)

Huhu,

Mir ist dasselbe passiert. Habe eine Freundschaftsanfrage von einer Geschäftspartnerin bekommen, die ich frisch kennengelernt habe (super gruselig!). Sie hat mich nach meiner Nummer gefragt, ich dachte, es ginge um etwas geschäftliches. 

Habe fünf mal diese SMS von Holyo bekommen, in der es heißt, man solle keine TAN weitergeben - allerdings ohne TAN oder PIN oder so. Ich habe weder darauf geantwortet noch einen Link angeklickt. Vorsichtshalber noch nen Virenscanner drüberlaufen lassen - nichts gefunden. Habe SMS gelöscht. Müsste auf der sicheren Seite sein, oder?


----------



## Hippo (3 Februar 2017)

Dann solltest Du nach menschlichem Ermessen auf der sicheren Seite sein


----------



## Reducal (3 Februar 2017)

Regendrop schrieb:


> Habe fünf mal diese SMS von Holyo bekommen, in der es heißt, man solle keine TAN weitergeben - allerdings ohne TAN oder PIN oder so.



Es kann sein, dass hier der automatische Riskmanagement rechtzeitig eingegriffen hat, dass der Missbrauch irgendwie aufgefallen war. Statt dem PIN wurde dann systemseitig eine Warnung verschickt.


----------



## Opfer bin ich nicht (7 Februar 2017)

Das gleiche ist mir passiert, facebook anfrage dann kam die Anfrage nach der pin, die ich nicht weitergegeben habe daraufhin habe ich holyo versucht anzurufen nur AB geht da ran, dann hab ich denen geschrieben die wollten dann nur wissen. Welche handynummer und haben sich dann nicht mehr gemeldet. ich gehe davon aus das Holyo da mit drin steckt melde das jetzt noch Vodafone vielleicht kennen die diese Betrüger schon.  Auf die SMS wollte ich auch antworten geht aber nicht

Grüsse Micha


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2017)

> Plattform für Gaming Guthaben | Holyo





Opfer bin ich nicht schrieb:


> melde das jetzt noch Vodafone



Dass der Deutsche gern jeden Pups irgendwen melden muss, ist nicht erstaunlich. Was soll der Support von Vodafone mit deinem Hinweis machen?



Opfer bin ich nicht schrieb:


> ich gehe davon aus das Holyo da mit drin steckt melde das jetzt noch Vodafone vielleicht kennen die diese Betrüger schon.


Holyo ist doch Vodafones Partner. Den wahren Betrüger, den kennt weder Holyo noch Vodafone. Da bereichert sich einer über eine linke Tour, zum Nachteil Dritter.


----------



## SiDU (4 März 2017)

Hallo, ich hatte gerade genau diesen Fall. Was ist, wenn ich diesen Code nicht weitergebe, da ich es vorher gegoogelt habe und dahinter gekommen bin.
LG


----------



## BenTigger (4 März 2017)

Dann bekommt der andere kein Geld und du verlierst nichts.
Das ist vergleichsweise so als wenn jemand deine EC-Karte am Geldautomaten nutzen möchte, du ihm aber deine Pin nicht nennst.
Dann bekommt er kein Geld aus dem Automaten.


----------



## Melle (17 März 2017)

Ich habe das gleiche. Nur das ich die SMS die ich bekommen habe, sofort gelöscht habe. Und nun habe ich 120€ kosten auf meiner telefonrechnung. Wie geht das denn bitte. Ich habe ja den PIN oder sonstiges niemals weitergegeben. Und die SMS habe ich ja auch sofort gelöscht. Ich verstehe es nicht. Was soll man denn jetzt tun. Boku sagt angeblich hätte ich bei steam eingekauft. Habe aber in meinem Account keinen Einkauf. So sinnlos diese scheiße. Die sollen alles zahlen für den Betrug.


----------



## Reducal (18 März 2017)

Melle schrieb:


> Die sollen alles zahlen für den Betrug.


Mal grob gedacht glaube ich, dass bei dir das Problem nicht an der Abrechnung liegt. Kannst du dir vorstellen, dass womöglich jemand dein Händie benutzt hat, um was für Steam einzukaufen?


----------



## Go.johnny (8 April 2017)

mir ist das gleiche passiert.
Weiß jemand, was passiert, wenn man eine Handynummer angibt und es ein Prepaid-Vertrag der Telekom ist?

Es mir heute passiert. Ich habe allerdingss von Holyo keine SMS erhalten, dass eine Zahlung erfolgt sei.


----------



## Hippo (8 April 2017)

Thread gelesen?
Da stehen die Antworten auf Deine Frage


----------



## Reducal (2 Juni 2017)

Reducal schrieb:


> Der Vollständigkeit wegen:
> 
> Und so funktionierts: http://www.boku.com/de/


Und so der Beschiss (hier ist auch computerbetrug.de und unser Boss erwähnt): https://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/webw...al-Gauner-greifen-mit-Facebook-Klonen-an.html


----------



## Blasius (5 Juni 2017)

Nein, denn es kam kein rechswirksamer Vertrag zustande.
Dass aus Schusseligkeit eine PIN für einen Zahlungsvorgang weitergegeben wurde ändert daran rein garnichts.


----------



## Hippo (5 Juni 2017)

... schön ...
Kohle trotzdem weg.

Ist wie die Inschrift auf dem Grabstein:
"Er war Radfahrer und hatte die Vorfahrt"

Interessanter ist wie Du Deinen eigenen Fall löst bevor Du woanders schlaue Sprüche abläßt
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/abbuchung-von-transpanonia-ltd.53486/


----------



## FrS (10 Juni 2017)

Was ist hier die richtige Lösung? Mir ist das auch passiert, ersten Code weitergeben dann geschaltet.... was ist zu tun? Bitte gebt schnell Antwort, hab echt Angst.


----------



## BenTigger (10 Juni 2017)

FrS schrieb:


> Was ist hier die richtige Lösung? was ist zu tun?



Jetzt ist es zu spät, Geld ist weg. 
Was du jetzt noch tun kannst, ist dafür zu sorgen, dass dein Konto gedeckt ist und du somit keine weiteren Probleme bekommst.


----------



## Puppi (13 Juni 2017)

Hallo mir ist das gleiche passiert nun meine frage hat jemand sein Geld wieder zurück bekommen?


----------



## Reducal (14 Juni 2017)

Wahrscheinlich nicht. Hier handelt es sich nicht um telekommunikationsnahe Leistungen, wie z. B. bei den berüchtigten Abofallen durch Drittanbieter im mobilen Internet sondern um ein Zahlungssystem (Boku ist ein deutscher Ableger von PayPal), dass in den Rechnungslauf des Telefonkunden eingreift. Der übermittelte PIN-Code löst sich zu einer geldwerten Buchung auf, die das Telefonunternehmen als Inkassoinstanz nicht zu vertreten hat. Der Schaden verbleibt beim Telefonkunden.


----------



## adi (23 Juni 2017)

Hallo, ich habe auch zu spät geschaltet... um wie viel Geld handelt es sich denn?


----------



## Reducal (23 Juni 2017)

Das sind s. g. Bagatellbeträge (die aber auch schmerzen). Irgendwas zwischen 2 und 10 € pro Woche.


----------



## Emma1 (10 September 2017)

Hallo, mir ist das gestern Abend auch passiert.
Habe einer ,,Arbeitskollegin" diesen Pin geschickt.
Nun auch von BOKU eine Nachricht mit nem Betrag bekommen, den ich angeblich ausgegeben habe.
Bleibt es nun bei dem Betrag und erscheint einfach auf der nächsten Handyrechnung oder muss ich mit mehr Kosten rechnen? 
Lg


----------



## BenTigger (10 September 2017)

Es kommt darauf an, wie viele Pins du noch weitergibst.


----------



## Emma1 (10 September 2017)

Na, nun bestimmt keinen mehr


----------



## BenTigger (10 September 2017)

Dann dürfte es bei dem Betrag bleiben.


----------



## Emma1 (10 September 2017)

Habe in der Nachricht von BOKU eine kostenlose Nummer dabei, da könnte ich mich informieren.
Mir ist aber jetzt nicht mehr wohl dabei, da anzurufen.
Möchte aber auch nicht mit der nächsten Handyrechnung eine riesen Überraschung erleben.


----------



## Reducal (11 September 2017)

BOKU ist von einer seriösen Firma in München und gehört zu PayPal. Freilich kann man den Support anrufen, vorallem zur Sperrung der eigenen Nummer für weitere Buchungen, wenn man nicht eh schon endlich eine Drittanbietersperre hat.


----------



## Emma1 (11 September 2017)

Okay, Danke


----------



## Jonasz800 (28 September 2017)

Hallo,
bei mir gab es den selben Vorfall über Facebook. Das heißt ein Fake Account schreibt mir wegen der Nummer und ich krieg den link. 
Jetzt folgendes: ich bin natürlich in den entscheidenden Sekunden drauf reingefallen und schicke aber nicht nur den Link sondern die Gabe sms und klicke den Link nicht an. Daraufhin meint der Account natürlich das es nicht funktioniert und ich solle es nochmal schicken. Dann hab ich natürlich geschalten und den Account blockiert, gemeldet usw.
Dann kamen trotzdem nochmal zwei Nachrichten von Boku wegen 29,99€  bei irgendeinem Unternehmen in den USA. Um diese zu zahlen solle ich den Link in der sms anklicken, was ich natürlich nicht tat.
Trotzdem kam später eine sms von „zahlmobil“ wegen meinem „Kauf“ bei eben diesem amerikanischen Unternehmen. 
Bisher habe ich weder Abbuchungen auf meinem Konto noch Belastungen auf meiner Handyrechnung.

Jetzt weiß ich natürlich nicht woran ich bin und würde gerne wissen was jetzt weiter passiert, ob noch Abbuchungen kommen usw. oder was ich am besten tun soll und ob man sich den sowas wehren kann.

Schon einmal Danke für die Hilfe 
Grüße


----------



## Hippo (28 September 2017)

Lies den Thread, da findest Du alle Antworten


----------



## Betrugsopfer55 (15 Oktober 2018)

Polarbär64 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe da mal einen hübschen Fall und würde gerne eure Meinung zu dem Thema hören.
> 
> ...



Die *piep* haben gar keine Boku Firma und belasten überall swisscom Rechnungen Achtung Achtung alle swisscom Rechnungen kontrollieren

https://www.ktipp.ch/artikel/d/aggressiv-und-frech/


----------



## Betrugsopfer55 (15 Oktober 2018)

Reducal schrieb:


> Mal grob gedacht glaube ich, dass bei dir das Problem nicht an der Abrechnung liegt. Kannst du dir vorstellen, dass womöglich jemand dein Händie benutzt hat, um was für Steam einzukaufen?


Klar die Swisscom belastet das weiter was Boku *piep* habe es in unserer Firma erlebt Achtung das ist eine *piep*bande


----------



## Reducal (15 Oktober 2018)

Ah ein Verräter! *piep* dir doch selber einen.


----------



## J.K (31 Oktober 2018)

hallo. hat mal jemand eine antwort für mich, wie es nun ausgegangen ist?! ich bin leider heute auch drauf reingefallen und habe einen einmaligen pin rausgegeben in höhe  von knapp 30 euro. nun ist ab morgen meine drittanbieter sperre aktiv. können noch weitere kosten auf mich zukommen oder bleibt es nun einmalig bei den 30 euro, wenn ich  keine weiteren pins raus gebe?


----------



## Hippo (31 Oktober 2018)

Dann sollte es dabei bleiben.
Aber gegen diese Pin-Gaunereien hilft die Drittanbietersperre nicht da Du die Zahlung (Belastungsgenehmigung) der Telefonrechnung durch die Pin-Weitergabe aktiv freigibst.


----------



## J.K (31 Oktober 2018)

Vielen dank für die schnelle antwort. ich mach mir nämlich echt richtig in die hosen und werde heute nacht nicht schlafen können  ich idiot!!!  habe aber auch keine benachrichtigung bekommen das die zahlung erfolgreich gewesen ist oder so.  diese Pin war also nur für diese eine zahlung und kann nicht mehrfach genutzt werden? sorry, ich bin völlig ausser mir


----------



## J.K (31 Oktober 2018)

Hippo schrieb:


> Dann sollte es dabei bleiben.
> Aber gegen diese Pin-Gaunereien hilft die Drittanbietersperre nicht da Du die Zahlung (Belastungsgenehmigung) der Telefonrechnung durch die Pin-Weitergabe aktiv freigibst.



achso... okay   verstehe. ist dann ja wirklich so wie beim online banking. ach man fuck!  aber nochmal werde ich keinen pin raus geben. die betrüger haben es aber auch kein zweites mal versucht. nachdem ich den pin rausgegeben habe, war funkstille


----------



## Hippo (31 Oktober 2018)

Jup - so isses.



> ich mach mir nämlich echt richtig in die hosen und werde heute nacht nicht schlafen können



Strafe muß sein und ist gut fürs merken 
Freu Dich aber lieber daß es nur 30 € waren. Wir hatten schon Leute die gut 5-stellig Kohle unwiederbringlich in den Sand gesetzt haben.


----------



## J.K (31 Oktober 2018)

Hippo schrieb:


> Jup - so isses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sag ich dir!  das werde ich zu meinen lebzeiten nicht mehr vergessen    unglaublich! wenn nach dieser einmaligen zahlung auch ruhe ist, ist ja alles gut. ich könnte nur nicht damit leben wenn ich jetzt ein Abo am A*** habe oder versteckte kosten auf mich zukommen. Mein Handybetreiber konnte heute abend nun nichts mehr einsehen, in welcher höhe da jetzt was an Boku abgezogen wird. Aber ich vertrau denn mal auf deine Worte


----------



## Hippo (1 November 2018)

Wir machen das schon ein paar Tage ...


----------



## J.K (1 November 2018)

man, war das eine nacht   habe meinen handyanbieter erreicht . es ist genau der betrag einsehbar, der auch in der sms stand- 30 euro.   ich hoffe und bete das es kein abo ist!!  nun kann ich erstmal nichts weiter machen, oder?  sperre ist ja nun aktiviert und pins werden nicht rausgegeben. ich bin echt der schisser vor dem herren!


----------



## Hippo (1 November 2018)

*malrüberreich*


----------



## J.K (1 November 2018)

Danke Hippo  Ich hoffe es hilft


----------



## L.W.G. (1 Dezember 2018)

Hallo, mir ist das letztes Jahr auch passiert. Nachdem ich den Pin rausgegeben hatte und meine vermeintliche Freundin (Fakeprofil Facebook) noch einen Pin haben wollte bin ich stutzig geworden. Ich hab sofort beim Handyanbieter angerufen und er hat die Zahlung storniert. Nun, nach 1 1/2 Jahren bekomme ich von Ad Portable die Aufforderung, diesen Betrag zu bezahlen. Mittlerweile schon der zweite Brief mit Drohung Rechtsanwalt. Ich habe ja aber nix bestellt und frage mich, wie diese an meine Adressdaten gekommen sind und was ich nun machen soll. Ob diese Firma die Betrügerfirma ist?


----------



## Hippo (1 Dezember 2018)

Pin weg, Zahlung getätigt - feddisch
Und wenn der Zahlungsempfänger vom Telefonanbieter nix kriegt kommt er zu Dir persönlich.
Steht alles schon hier im Thread.


----------



## L.W.G. (1 Dezember 2018)

Aber müsste die Firma da nicht an den Leistungsempfänger herantreten? Ich hab ja keine Leistung erhalten, wieso soll ich da bezahlen? Irgendwo muss doch das Unternehmen die Leistung hingesendet haben. Den Thread habe ich gelesen. Aber wahrscheinlich nicht alles so richtig verstanden.


----------



## Hippo (1 Dezember 2018)

DU hast einen Pin bekommen
DU hast den eingelöst via Fake-Freundin
also bist ...
DU gegenüber der Firma zahlungspflichtig

Schwacher Trost - Du könntest Deine Fakefreundin im Innenverhältnis zur Rückzahlung auffordern

Vergleichs mal damit...
DU bekommst Gehalt
DU gibst die Scheckkarte mitsamt Pin Deiner Fakefreundin
SIE hebt ab und haut die Kohle auf den Kopf

Kannst Du da jemand auf Rückzahlung haftbar machen außer Dich selbst in den Arsch zu beißen?


----------



## Lucky_s7evin (13 Dezember 2018)

Reducal schrieb:


> Der Vollständigkeit wegen:
> 
> Und so funktionierts: http://www.boku.com/de/



Kann einem auch was passieren wenn man den pin aus der sms nicht weiter schickt?


----------



## Reducal (13 Dezember 2018)

Wahrscheinlich nicht, zumindest finanziell. Aber die Angreifer haben Daten, z. B. deine Mobilfunknummer. Die Halunken werden womöglich darüber weitere Angriffe starten und sei es nur Spam oder die Weitergabe der Nummer an andere Banden.


----------



## Gina2424 (30 Dezember 2018)

Mir ist das auch 2017 passiert, habe den Pin aber nicht rausgegeben, weil mir das komisch vorkam. Ich hab die SMS einfach gelöscht und Vodafone hat das geld sofort zurückgeholt . Nun habe ich 1 1/2 Jahre später auch Post von adportal bekommen, ich solle 60 euro zahlen. Ich habe erstmal Widerspruch eingelegt und erklärt, dass mir unaufgefordert eine SMS geschickt wurde und ich keine Codes genutzt oder angefordert habe. Eine Antwort kam recht fix, ich hätte ja den Code gekauft und solle deshalb zahlen. Werde nun Mal einen Anwalt fragen, was zu tun ist.


----------



## Reducal (30 Dezember 2018)

Gina2424 schrieb:


> *ich* hätte ja den Code gekauft


...genau das ist der springende Punkt, denn müssen *die* beweisen können.


----------



## BenTigger (30 Dezember 2018)

Wenn der Code nicht eingelöst wurde, hat man doch auch nichts gekauft und das Geld wurde bei denen nicht abgerufen. 
Insofern haben die doch keinen Vorgang dafür... Wofür soll man dann zahlen?


----------



## Reducal (30 Dezember 2018)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Wenn der Code nicht eingelöst wurde, hat man doch auch nichts gekauft ...


Kann es sein, dass man den aktivierten Code zugeschickt bekommt, nachdem ein unbekannter den mit falschen/fremden Daten gekauft hat? Dieser unbekannte hat dann aber versagt, den Code beim Empfänger abzuphishen.

Dies Codes gibt's auch in Einkaufsläden oder z. B. an Tankstellen. Man nimmt die Code-Karte im entsprechenden Nennwert vom Demoständer und diese wird erst an der Kasse durch einscannen im Kassierprozeß aktiviert. Ab dem Moment ist der Einkauf abgeschlossen, der geldwerte Vorteil geht auf den Käufer, also dem Inhaber der Code-Karte, über.


----------



## BenTigger (30 Dezember 2018)

Was beschreibst denn du da für eine saudumme Masche?
Das klingt ja so, als wenn meine Visitenkarte an der Kasse als Bargeld angesehen wird und jeder damit einkaufen kann und mir dann die Rechnung zugesendet wird.
Das ist doch totaler Quatsch.

Ich kann derartige Karten kaufen, muss die aber BAR bezahlen und kann DANN das Geld von der Karte abbuchen lassen, oder als Guthaben aufs Handy speichern. Dazu muss ich aber die PIN nutzen, die auf dem Kassenbon steht. Der wird nicht als SMS übertragen.

Und in diesen Fällen hier, geht es Einkaufsversuche im Internet, bei dem man seine Handynummer als Geldbörse angibt und an die Nummer dann ein PIN gesendet wird, um sicherzustellen, dass man im Besitz des Handys mit der Handynummer ist. (Nicht aber unbedingt auch Eigentümer der SIM im Handy  )

Wenn der Verkäufer dann die Ware herausgibt, ohne die PIN abzufragen, dann ist das nicht mein Problem. 

Hier wurde die SMS aber ohne Nutzung des Codes gelöscht. So die Aussage des Users.


----------



## Reducal (30 Dezember 2018)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Ich .. kann DANN das Geld von der Karte abbuchen lassen, oder als Guthaben aufs Handy speichern.


Oder derjenige, der den Code hat. Einen PIN brauchts dann nimmer dazu.


----------



## BenTigger (30 Dezember 2018)

Reducal schrieb:


> Oder derjenige, der den Code hat. Einen PIN brauchts dann nimmer dazu.


Vergleiche bitte nicht immer Birnen mit Äpfeln.

Wenn ich die Karte habe, wurde das Geld bereits BAR bezahlt und nicht 1,5 Jahre später angefordert.

Und den Pin benötigt man, wenn man im INTERNET mit der Handynummer kauft.

Das sind zwei total verschiedene Zahlungsarten!!


----------



## Reducal (30 Dezember 2018)

Das war auch nur der Vergleich, hinsichtlich der Begünstigteneigenschaft.

Gemogelt wird mit online erworbenen Codes, siehe hier: https://www.mmoga.de/Zahlungsmoeglichkeiten/Zahlung-per-Handy.html


			
				mmoga schrieb:
			
		

> ...haben Sie hier die Möglichkeit, einen Gutschein-Code einzulösen, _falls Sie über einen verfügen_.



Bei Rohrkrepierern schafft es der Halunke nicht, den Code zu seinem Vorteil beim Empfänger abzurufen (aus welchem Grund auch immer). Manchmal ist aber auch einfach nur eine falsch eingegebene Handynummer die Ursache.


----------



## BenTigger (30 Dezember 2018)

Nur passen deine Vergleiche nicht zum vorliegenden Fall und verwirren daher unnötig.


----------



## jupp11 (30 Dezember 2018)

https://www.finanztip.de/kreditkarten/nfc-kontaktlos-bezahlen/


> Das Bezahlen mit NFC ist einfach: Sie halten Ihre Karte oder Ihr Smartphone für einen kurzen Moment an das Zahlterminal.


bei  Einkauf mit Beträgen unter 20€ ist keine PIN oder Unterschrift erforderlich
Inwieweit das "abhörsicher" ist weiß ich nicht


----------



## Hippo (30 Dezember 2018)

NFC hat hiermit aber schon gar nichts zu tun


----------



## BenTigger (30 Dezember 2018)

Hippo schrieb:


> NFC hat hiermit aber schon gar nichts zu tun


Außer mir, scheint beruhigenderweise noch ein anderer zu begreifen, worum es hier ursprünlich geht.


----------



## Krabbe 66 (26 Januar 2019)

Hallo Gina2424,

bei mir ist es genau so gelaufen. Leider habe ich keine Mahnungen erhalten sondern gleich Post vom Anwalt. 
Warst du schon beim Anwalt und kannst berichten wie die Chancen sind. 

Viele Grüße Krabbe66


----------



## jupp11 (26 Januar 2019)

Krabbe 66 schrieb:


> . Leider habe ich keine Mahnungen erhalten sondern gleich Post vom Anwalt.


Was will der denn? ( Anwälte sind kein Gericht. )


----------



## grappa24 (25 März 2019)

Bin jetzt auch Opfer der Facebook-Profil-Kopie-Masche geworden. Man kann bei Boku innerhalb von 45 Tagen einen Rückerstattungsantrag stellen, gegen Vorlage eine polizeilichen Anzeige


----------



## Güenther Stehl (26 März 2019)

Ich kann nur jedem raten wenn er betroffen ist von der Firma Boku sofort zur Polizei gehen und Strafantrag stellen.Ich selber habe es auch so gemacht!
Meine Pflegetochter hat meine 3 Handynummer bekommen und während eines "kostenlosen" Spieles wurde ihr ein bezahlcode geschickt den hat die NICHT angenommen sondern zugemacht.Bei der nächsten Rechnung war denoch eine Forderung aufgeführt welche ich bezahlen sollte.Angeblich wurde der Code angenommen welcher von einer Firm "Ocean" stammen sollte. Weder meine Pflegetochter noch ich haben jemals etwas mit dieser Firma zutun gehabt.Anzeige bei der Polizei in Wiesbaden habe ich erstattet und die sache ist inzw. bei der Kripo gelandet Anzeigegrund " Gewerblicher Betrug ".


----------

